# préférer X à Y / préférer X (plutôt) que (de) Y - substantif / infinitif



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
on connaît bien l'expression _préférer A à B_. Je me demande s'il est fautif de dire "_préférer A plutôt que B_" ? (A et B sont tous deux des substantifs)

Merci de votre avis !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la question de la préposition _de_, voir le fil préférer <infinitif> plutôt que (de) <infinitif> - préposition ?


----------



## Aoyama

C'est très possible.
Je préfèrerais un thé plutôt qu'un café.
Je préfère le pain plutôt que le riz.


----------



## Ruda

Salut à tous!
J'ai trouvé quelques files concernant des problèmes similaires au mien, mais je ne suis toujours pas sûre.

Je préfère lire *à* regarder la télé.
Je préfère lire *que* regarder la télé.
Je préfère lire *que de* regarder la télé.
Je préfère lire *plutôt que* regarder la télé.
Je préfère lire *plutôt que de* regarder la télé.

Est-ce que tous ces variantes sont correctes? Est-ce que certaines sont préférables aux autres? À chaque fois que je cherche sur le web, je trouve de nouveaux exemples et je suis un peu désorientée. Merci par avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Ruda said:


> Je préfère lire *à* regarder la télé.
> Je préfère lire *que* regarder la télé.
> Je préfère lire *que de* regarder la télé.
> Je préfère lire *plutôt que* regarder la télé.
> Je préfère lire *plutôt que de* regarder la télé.


Les versions avec _de _sont plus soutenues.


----------



## Maître Capello

La première phrase n'est en fait pas incorrecte, mais c'est un tour vieilli : _Je préfère lire *à* regarder la télé._ ()

_On préfère souffrir mille avanies à prendre une détermination ennuyeuse_ (Amiel, _Journal_, 1866, p.137).


----------



## Lacuzon

Disons que ce tour est commun pour comparer des noms, mais plus pour comparer des verbes.


----------



## Franck Bronte

Bonjour,

En fait, c'est plus vulgaire que ça :

"Je préfère être assis et rien foutre que debout et baiser."

Je me demandais s'il ne manquerait pas une préposition après la conjonction
ou même simplement, si c'était bien formulé.


----------



## Comtois

On ne préfère pas A _que_ B (alors qu'on aime mieux A que B) : on préfère A *à* B, ou A *plutôt que* B.
Ici, c'est manifestement _plutôt que_ qu'il faut employer :
« Je préfère être assis _plutôt que_ debout. »


----------



## Nicomon

D'accord avec Comtois,

Pour ne pas avoir à ajouter « plutôt », on peut éventuellement dire :  _J'aime mieux être assis que debout. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est vrai qu'après _préférer_, on devrait en principe employer _plutôt que_ comme corrélatif pour comparer des infinitifs. Toutefois, sous l'influence de _aimer mieux_ qui s'emploie naturellement avec _que_ seul, on trouve très fréquemment _préférer… que (de)…_, même sous la plume des meilleurs auteurs. En voici quelques exemples :

_L'ouvrier qui *préfère* voler *que d'*aller en Allemagne. _(Druon, _Le Bonheur des uns…_)
_Cette conversation toute simple, je *préférais* de beaucoup l'avoir avec Victorine *qu'*avec ses frères. _(Stendhal, _Vie de Henry Brulard_)
_Elle *préférait* vivre chez les singes *que* chez elle. _(Green, _Mille chemins ouverts_)

Certains puristes condamnent cet usage, mais je n'en fais pas partie.

Selon le TLFi s.v. _préférer_ :


> *Préférer* + inf. ... *que* + inf. _Je préfère mourir que livrer mon secret pour rien_ (Ponson du Terr., _Rocambole_, t.3, 1859, p.471).
> *Rem.* La constr. sans _plutôt _est condamnée par les puristes (v. Grev. 1986, § 1076, rem. 2).


----------



## Comtois

Pour cette fois, je suis dans le camp des puristes. Mais j'aime bien Ponson du Terrail, ce qui prouve assez que je ne suis pas un puriste systématique !


----------



## Nicomon

Croyez-moi cher maître, puriste ne me définit pas bien non plus.  

Disons donc que je ne condamne pas tout à fait, mais qu'au son, je préfère « _j'aime mieux _» (plutôt) que « _je préfère _» sans l'ajout de _plutôt_.


----------



## ataraxy3

Comment est-ce qu'on formerait une question de cela-ci?

"Que préfères-tu _*entre*_ X et Y?"

Est-ce que ça marche du tout?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, cela fonctionne, mais on dirait plutôt : Entre/De X et Y, que préfères-tu ?


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je viens de réviser le verbe préférer et ses constructions et je suis arrivé à cette conclusion:

Les 4 constructions ci-dessous (préférer+inf+que+ inf/ préférer+inf+que+de+ inf/préférer+inf+plutôt que (de)+ inf) peuvent être employées indifféremment.


1. Je préfère mourir de faim que trahir mes amis.
2. Je préfère mourir de faim que de trahir mes amis.
3. Je préfère mourir de faim plutôt que trahir mes amis.
4. Je préfère mourir de faim plutôt que de trahir mes amis.


----------



## Readomingues

Quelle est la construction correcte?

1) Je préfère rester chez moi que de sortir.
2) Je préfère rester chez moi *plutôt* que de sortir.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Kwistax

La seconde proposition est correcte, la première est utilisée mais à mon avis moins correcte...


----------



## tilt

Selon le TLFi, les deux phrases sont correctes.

Il mentionne même d'autres formes, sans _de_ :

*Préférer *+ inf. ...* plutôt que de *+ inf.
*Préférer* + inf. ... *plutôt que* + inf.
*Préférer* + inf. ... *que de* + inf.
*Préférer* + inf. ... *que *+ inf.
Il précise cependant que *"*La constr. sans _plutôt _est condamnée par les puristes", ce qui rejoint la remarque de Kwistax.
Pour ma part, en tout cas, je pourrais employer aussi bien les unes que les autres, avec une préférence pour _préférer... que... _sans _de._


----------



## Kwistax

je suis définitivement un puriste!


----------



## Roméo31

*
Préférer + l’infinitif corrélatif est suivi,  selon l’usage classique, par *_*plutôt que (de*)._
Ex. : _Il préfère épiloguer plutôt que de s'avouer vaincu._

*Préférer + infinitif + que (de)  est condamnée par Littré et par la plupart des grammairiens.*
Ex. : _Certains préfèrent épiloguer que de s'avouer vaincus._
J. Girodet, par ex. écrit :_ "_Dans la langue très surveillée, on écrira _: Il préfère lire plutôt de voir un livre _ou, mieux encore _: Il aime mieux lire que (de) voir un film."_

*La construction préférer … que se trouve aussi avec une proposition corrélative où l’infinitif n’est pas répété.*
_Ex. : Il préfère se tromper que se taire. _

*Préférer (de) … à … avec deux infinitifs n'est pas contesté, mais est considéré comme vieilli.*
_Ex. : Un bon professeur préfère se taire à se tromper._

*Avec il est préférable, on dit, selon la construction classique :  Il est préférable de mourir plutôt que de trahir. Mais on peut dire, en suivant l’usage moderne :  Il est préférable de mourir que de trahir*_._

*Avec deux noms (ou pronoms), on dit préférer … à …*
Ex.* : *_ Il faut préférer l’honnête à l’utile_ (Ac. fr.)._ Préférer ceci à cela._


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Les puristes n'ont pas fini de m'étonner, préférant une construction redondante à une construction pure, _plutôt_ étant la marque... d'une préférence.
2) Tout le monde, à commencer par le TLF_i_,  semble d'ailleurs oublier la construction où la redondance est la plus visible, _*préférer plutôt* + infinitif *que* + infinitif_. Or on perçoit très bien dans cette construction que _plutôt_ est parfaitement facultatif et que l’ajout de *de* devant le deuxième infinitif ne s'impose vraiment pas, si toutefois il ne serait pas de trop.
3) Je suis surpris que la construction idéale et irréprochable, _*préférer* + infinitif *à* + infinitif_, soit notée comme vieille par le TLF_i_ :


> PRÉFÉRER, verbe trans.
> *B.−* *Préférer* + inf. Aimer mieux. [...]
> − *Préférer* + inf. *à* + inf. (vx)._ On préfère souffrir mille avanies à prendre une détermination ennuyeuse_ (Amiel, _Journal_, 1866, p.137).


_*Préférer plutôt* + infinitif *que* + infinitif _ne fait que reprendre une construction archétypique : _plutôt mourir que vivre, plutôt se marier que brûler, etc., _et c'est donc certainement cette construction-là qui est à l'origine de _*préférer* + infinitif *plutôt que de* + infinitif _bien plutôt que l'inverse.


----------



## airinargent

bonjour à tout le monde,
On peut dire: _Je préfère ton pull *que* le mien _ou il faut dire _Je préfère ton pull *au* mien?_


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut dire_ je préfère ton pull au mien_ ou bien_ je préfère ton pull plutôt que le mien._
[…]


----------



## prinver

Et si on a la construction  préférer + verbe + nom que...
Par exemple : " je préfère manger des petits pains au chocolat que ( plutôt que ) des tartines ...
Est-ce que les deux sont possibles ?


----------



## Locape

A mon avis, les deux sont correctes.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour, 

Pourriez-vous me dire si la construction avec _à la place de _est correcte ?

Je préfèrerais un thé plutôt qu'un café.  → Je préfèrerais un thé à la place d'un café.
Je préfère lire plutôt que regarder la télé. → Je préfère lire à la place de regarder la télé 
Je préfère ça à la place de regarder la télé.


----------



## Chimel

Alessa Azure said:


> Je préfèrerais un thé plutôt qu'un café.  → Je préfèrerais un thé à la place d'un café.   *Correct *
> Je préfère lire plutôt que regarder la télé. → Je préfère lire à la place de regarder la télé *Très lourd avec un infinitif*
> Je préfère ça à la place de regarder la télé. *Idem*


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------

